# Summer paddling group--Mom's welcome!



## Riverbug

I am putting together a women's paddling group for this summer...moms are welcome and encouraged to reply. The idea with the group is to create a network of local Front Range women who want to paddle but are faced with time and childcare constraints. When paddling times are made, daycare will also be provided so that women can get out on the water. I am a class III paddler and am hoping to get experienced women and those new to the sport. Some of the local rivers for day trips will include: Poudre, Deckers (South Platt), Blue (August-Fall), Colorado (pumphouse and other class II-III sections)...Please let me know if there is any interest out there...


----------



## woodriver

*Mom's welcome*

Hey there

I am new to the front range and am interested in this. Let me know if you are still getting it going. I am in Fort Collins.


----------



## utah2420

*I am interested*

Hey There,

I do not live in the front range but close, and I am interested in becoming a member of a womans group. I am a class III boater who is about to row my first big water next week the Yampa Dinosaur section. I have paddled the pumphouse section several times in a varity of rafts (duckie, 14' self bailer, 14' cat) and would like to experience some new whitewater. I have only done the Poudre once which was more swimming then paddling, its a long story. Us woman who like to do cool stuff are few and far between. Just keep me posted. 

Thanks, Jules
[email protected]


----------



## yakmom

I'm in ladies, although I will probably only be able to join on the Poudre Days. Would love to have a set day every week up here (on the poudre) Any evening works for me. 

lindsey


----------



## erdvm1

I'm just curious. Can I email the organizer directly about the daycare during paddling. I would like to hear your ideas and make a similar group for kayaking dads. Thanks for the reply
or email directly
[email protected]


----------



## nicoleg

*just in time!*

Riverbug, I would love to join your group! I am a class III-IV paddler, have been paddling for 6 yrs (omitting last year, when I was pregnant) and am a new mom of a 7 month old. Since I was out of the loop last year I am trying to figure out who I can paddle with. My husband (Nick Wigston) is super supportive of my getting out to paddle, but it's not so much a solo sport and it's hard to coordinate and find poeple to boat with. Most of the guys (I stress, GUYS) I have boated with over the years all progress to running harder stuff, and I honestly am wanting to stick with III-IV.

Anyway, yes, let's do this!


----------



## notabrobra

*kayaking moms*

would love to get together and kayak with moms and coordinate childcare - I'm a class 3 boater in the Vail Valley


----------



## mmacdonald

*DIVAS wear skirts*



Riverbug said:


> I am putting together a women's paddling group for this summer...moms are welcome and encouraged to reply. The idea with the group is to create a network of local Front Range women who want to paddle but are faced with time and childcare constraints. When paddling times are made, daycare will also be provided so that women can get out on the water. I am a class III paddler and am hoping to get experienced women and those new to the sport. Some of the local rivers for day trips will include: Poudre, Deckers (South Platt), Blue (August-Fall), Colorado (pumphouse and other class II-III sections)...Please let me know if there is any interest out there...


outdoor DIVAS will definatly support and promote a group like this. We have had clubs like this in the past and they are a blast. Keep us posted and we'd love to help in anyway.


----------



## Riverbug

*Kayaking Moms...*

I am so super excited about the response! It sounds like there is an interest out there....Im not alone! Since Im not super saavy with the Mountainbuzz website, if you are interested in coming to an informational meeting, send me a personal email where I can contact you directly, or you can email me at [email protected], just put a keyword in the subject line...

Hope to hear back soon!


----------



## amyd

*another interested mom!*

 yeah! I am interested, too. Live in Golden. Have a 2 year old and a 5 year old. Thanks...Amy


----------



## dinag

Greetings! I was wondering how the summer paddling group was doing and if there was room for a childless, married, class III paddler? I'm jonesing to get on the water and need some company while my husband is recovering from hip replacement surgery. I'm a little rusty from having spent the last couple years at the oars instead of the paddle, but I figure it will be like riding a bike-with a little swimming thrown in for fun. I live in Lafayette and am available most weekends and some weekday evenings. Would love to hear from you!


----------



## EVC1

*Just moved to the area*

Hello, 

I just moved to Northern Colorado from Asheville, NC. I was a class IV-V boater and taught kayaking/canoeing for a number of years but haven't paddled much in the last couple years (grad school and 3mo old baby). My schedule is pretty flexible, especially for the next couple weeks. Would love to meet some people and get back in a boat. 

Thanks, Elysia

[email protected]


----------



## mj.livenlove

Hey there!
Are there any of you gals still out and kayaking? I am wrapping up my guide season and would love to get in some personal time on the river.
Let me know. 
Live the life you love, love the life you live.
Michelle


----------

